# [YV] Venezuela | road infrastructure • carreteras y autopistas



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Chris1491 said:


> Nice. Especially Caracas, but the majority of the other pics aren´t motorways, but just high capacity roads.


*Could i use the term "Expressway" to including all categories??* :dunno:


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Love this type of highway.

I thnk New Zealand should have more of this type of highway too


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Such highways are banned in the Netherlands. Too unsafe, they say. However, i like this kind of road. A wide asphalt median, but i wonder why it isn't a full motorway with crash barriers. It doesn't take more space up than now.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Maybe there's no barrier because side roads and driveways intersect?
In that case its a nice wide median for turning traffic.
Occit might know?


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

They're ok imo


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

KIWIKAAS said:


> Maybe there's no barrier because side roads and driveways intersect?
> In that case its a nice wide median for turning traffic.
> Occit might know?


*Could be a possibility but i really don't know.* :?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

In California, there are quite a few of such 4-lane roads, and some of them even have a speed limit of 105 km/h. I don't like them for the very reason they are banned in NL - it feels too unsafe to drive there. However, this type of road doesn't last too long - maybe 10-15 km stretches and then they either become full motorways or narrow down to 2-lane roads.


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice highways, good to see that the petro dollars are going into infrastructure.
your president is a very interesting man with some interesting opinions especially as far as the western powers is concerned.


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

Very nice. 

Well engineered and well built. 

I would only add fences to keep the cattle out in the rural highways. 

Caracas freeway systems is fabulous.... a tropical Los Angeles.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

More...

*CARACAS*











Shot with Photosmart M307 at 2007-07-14


Shot at 2007-07-14













































































































*MARACAIBO CITY* (express ways???)














































*SAN CRISTOBAL*




























*MARACAY*



















*GUAYANA CITY (PUERTO ORDAZ)*























































*BARQUISIMETO*










*FALCON STATE*










*SUCRE STATE*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

What about signage? Any decent pics?


----------



## Jota Pe (Nov 9, 2006)

Occit! Put more Francisco Fajardo Highway's pics! :drool:


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Great pics! Thank You for sharing! kay: :bow:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

kulani said:


> Nice highways, good to see that the petro dollars are going into infrastructure.
> your president is a very interesting man with some interesting opinions especially as far as the western powers is concerned.


*WTF??? all this highways/expressways were built before Chavez...!!!  i hate Chavez...*


----------



## AUchamps (Apr 26, 2007)

Occit said:


> *WTF??? all this highways/expressways were built before Chavez...!!!  i hate Chavez...*


Don't worry, there's a lot of ppl outside your country that see what Chavez has done to your country. It's clear that you can draw a line in the sand and see what your country looked like before he was elected, and what it looks like afterward.

Sooner then later, RCTV and other stations shall return to the air(not just on cable either).


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*[YV] Venezuela's Road & Highway Interchange*

*Venezuela's Road & Highway Interchange from Satellite

CARACAS




































































































MAIQUETIA










CAGUA










MARACAY



















MARACAIBO





































CUMANA




























VALENCIA























































BARCELONA-PUERTO LA CRUZ



















BARQUISIMETO



















CIUDAD BOLIVAR










CIUDAD GUAYANA














































CHARALLAVE



















GUACARA










PORLAMAR










PUERTO CABELLO



















PUNTO FIJO










SAN CRISTOBAL





































SAN FELIPE








*


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

they look good


----------



## kosimodo (Mar 6, 2003)

Yep, very nice... doesnt look that busy on the roads...


----------



## UrbanFanatic! (Jul 5, 2005)

Most of them are just normal interchanges, almost everyone except those of Caracas.. really nice!, but the others are just way too normal..


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

What's with this one? Why didn't they just build it right the first time?


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Images from: flickr, etc


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

All images are from the web: flickr, ssc-venezuelan forum, etc


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Some videos:

4x4´s in Vzla.:


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

a road jam:


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

bikers:


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

On the road:







Bus-spotting:






Orinokia bridge:


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Different roads from around the country:


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

All images from the web: flickr, ssc venezuelan forum, etc


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Images from the web: flickr, venezuelan forum, etc


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Images from the web: flickr, etc


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ interesting pics!!


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

gracias...



These are some roads in the Central-North region (Aragua, Carabobo & Miranda States):


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

All images from the Web: flickr, ssc venezuelan forum, etc...


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Roads from around the country:


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

All images from the web...


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Country roads:


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Troncal 9 east of Caracas in State of Miranda *
(also known as Oriente Motorway)


























​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

I will continue on next page to not overload this one further kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Troncal 1 / Panamerican Highway just east of Barquisimento *
(also known as Centro-Occidente Motorway)


























​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Troncal 17 just east of Cabimas *
(also known as Lara-Zulia Motorway)





















































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Troncal 4 just north of Coro *
(also known as Coro-Punto Fijo Motorway)


























​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Troncal 9 in Caracas*
(also known as Cota-Mil Motorway)


























​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Troncal 1 / Panamerican Highway between Valencia and Caracas*
(also known as Regional-del-Centro Motorway)












































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Troncal 10 in State of Bolívar*
(also known as San Félix-Utapa Motorway)

















​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Troncal 15 - Orinoco River Bridge just west of Ciudad Guayana *
(also known as Ciudad Bolivar-Ciudad Guyana Motorway)

















​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

here is a few more of the approaches and Orinokia bridge. This is a really nice bridge by the way kay:

*Troncal 15 - Orinoco River Bridge just west of Ciudad Guayana *
(also known as Ciudad Bolivar-Ciudad Guyana Motorway)































































​[/B]


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Troncal 10 near Guanaguana in State of Monagas

















​*


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Troncal 16 / Pamamerican Highway from El Tigre to Ciudad Bolívar

















​*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Where do you get all these route number shields?


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Where do you get all these route number shields?


I make them on illustrator (based on the country's Road and Traffic Manuals) as I find the road pictures. Let me know if you want any made


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Ah.  Might be useful for wikipedia, by the way. The Roads South America are pretty badly covered even on the Spanish wikipeda.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Troncal 10 from Maturin to Ciudad Guyana*


















_photo by unknown author_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Troncal 4 near Médanos de Coro National Park *
(also known as Coro-Punto Fijo Motorway)



































​


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

What does the "Y" in the YV abbreviation actually mean? I have no idea, it's the Bolivar republic of Venezuela.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

ChrisZwolle said:


> What does the "Y" in the YV abbreviation actually mean? I have no idea, it's the Bolivar republic of Venezuela.


I have no idea. I thought you had set up the name like that. The official name of the country is "República Bolivariana de Venezuela". I think its country code is "VE" (two letter ISO code) and "VEN" (three letter UN code). I find the three letter code more descriptive, and hence tend to use it more because its easier to identify certain countries that have similar abbreviations in the two letter code. It would be nice to standardize all the codes used for the thread names in this forum to either the two or three letter code. List of Country Codes and Abbreviations


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Troncal 10 / Panamerican Highway from El Dorado to Santa Elena de Uairén*
(State of Bolívar near La Gran Sabana)


















_photo by unknown author_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Troncal 16 / Pamamerican Highway just north of Ciudad Bolívar*
(Angostura Suspension Bridge approach)

















​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

One more picture of the approach to the Angostura Bridge and a couple of pictures of the bridge itself. What a beautiful bridge! kay:

*Troncal 16 / Pamamerican Highway just north of Ciudad Bolívar*
(Angostura Suspension Bridge approach)



































​


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Very similar to the Verrazano Narrows Bridge in New York City.


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Could someone please post pics of the current autopista Caracas-Maiquetía-La Guaira and pics of the Caracas-Guarenas-Guatire motorway ? Thanks in advance


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

JuanPaulo said:


> I have no idea. I thought you had set up the name like that. The official name of the country is "República Bolivariana de Venezuela". I think its country code is "VE" (two letter ISO code) and "VEN" (three letter UN code). I find the three letter code more descriptive, and hence tend to use it more because its easier to identify certain countries that have similar abbreviations in the two letter code. It would be nice to standardize all the codes used for the thread names in this forum to either the two or three letter code. List of Country Codes and Abbreviations


The reason those aren't used here, as you may know, is that the codes used here are the International Vehicle Registration Codes, which may or may not be an official term. Like Venezuela, some countries have pretty obscure codes, for example the Swiss CH comes from the Latin name for the country, "Confoederatio Heveltica", which comes from the name of a pre-Roman tribe.


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Regional del Centro Highway*



glga said:


> *avenida regional del centro*


----------



## Guaro! (Oct 21, 2005)

*Caracas*


----------



## sirfreelancealot (Jul 26, 2010)

We're spending millions in the UK on reinforcing hard shoulders and erecting electronic lane control signs, sensors and enforcement just to allow drivers to use the hard shoulder when the road is congested. It's called Active Traffic Management 

In Venezuela it seems - it happens by itself.

I've was there 24 years ago (doesn't seem that long ago - scary) and saw it for myself in Valencia.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

GROBIN said:


> Could someone please post pics of the current autopista Caracas-Maiquetía-La Guaira and pics of the Caracas-Guarenas-Guatire motorway ? Thanks in advance


Caracas-La Guaira




























Caracas-Guarenas


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

Really good pics, Caracas highways are amazing tho.


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

*Brand New Highway Project in Caracas*

Avances en la construcción de nueva Autopista Boyacá de Caracas
























































































































































El proyecto en video:







La nueva autopista tendrá 10 túneles y 7 viaductos.​


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Is that part of the northern ring road? There is a missing link northwest of the city center, but I've also read about a new autopista from Caracas to the north coast.


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is that part of the northern ring road? There is a missing link northwest of the city center, *but I've also read about a new autopista from Caracas to the north coast*.


Yes, this brand new project is from Caracas to the north coast in La Guaira, will be the second one.


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

Guayana City - South East of the Country



























​


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

Some images from Caracas




Pío XVII said:


> *Caracas*


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

Brand new Autopista - East of the Country


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

Lara- Zulia highway - in the west of the country


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

Driving in Caracas









Driving in Miranda - Venezuela


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Francisco Fajardo Highway, Caracas*


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

Carretera al Páramo - Táchira












Vía de Mucuchíes





















Carretera Apartaderos - Santo Domingo

































































Túnel Santa Teresa












Carretera Transandina


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

Carretera Vía La Gran Sabana













































​


----------



## oscaldd (Jul 5, 2011)

Extension of the highway of Caracas in the southern part


----------



## drezdinski (Apr 19, 2013)

Did you blur the roadside trash on the last photo?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

oscaldd said:


> Extension of the highway of Caracas in the southern part



Same company ? :troll:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

GROBIN said:


> The "La Carlota" airbase to a park ? Hmmm...
> 
> You have already got, not too far, the famous Parque del Este. Moreover, the surroundings of La Carlota are not houses nor residential buildings. It's 2 motorways, a couple of shopping centers (CCCT, Sambil) and hotels...
> 
> Given these facts & given the high criminality rates in Caracas, I don't think it's the most urgent to transform this airbase into a park - although it would certainly be very nice


Here you can consult the projects for this park
http://www.plancaracas2020.com/plan/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/LibrilloLaCarlota.pdf



Innsertnamehere said:


> those pictures seem oddly underused for 210,000 cars on a 8 lane highway. I would think that thing would be packed all day like that. I know highways in Ontario that are at roughly 210,000 have as many as 14 lanes, not 8.


I'm agree with you, but there are so much constraints in space in Caracas, which has 4.000.000 of inhabitants in a small valley of 300 Sq km. The second fact is that despite the existence of lots of cars, most of them are stopped because lack of auto-parts due of Economic Crisis that's why you now see images of no vehicles in the city.


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

Great pictures.


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

*Ciudad Guayana highway view from the air*
_Guayana City - Venezuela_


----------



## Quet (Sep 18, 2014)

Great pictures


----------



## ukraroad (Jul 18, 2015)

Does the high inflation in Venezuela and an unstable economic situation hamper the motorway construction?


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

jgamir said:


> *Pasos a desnivel y distribuidores viales*
> *Los Ruices*
> 
> 
> ...




*From Caracas*


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

jgamir said:


> *Autopistas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*From Caracas*


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

*Driving trough Merida State - West of Venezuela
*











​


----------



## surggame (Sep 27, 2009)

Beautiful cityscape & highway


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Autopista Lara - Zulia*

A 3.3 kilometer section of the 'Autopista Lara - Zulia' was inaugurated yesterday, at Sabana de La Plata.

http://noticiaaldia.com/2017/10/ari...do-unir-maracaibo-lagunillas-una-moderna-via/

This 'autopista' is created by constructing one new 3-lane carriageway for Maracaibo-bound traffic. So it is a motorway in only one direction. Several portions of the Autopista Lara - Zulia are built this way.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

^^ WTF :crazy:


----------

